# Carboy/demijohn



## Margrethe (27/2/09)

Hello WCB! 

I'm currently in your fair state staying with my beloved, and wondered if there was anyone among you who happens to have a glass carboy or demijohn you don't need anymore? My honey has decided he'd like to get into brewing some mead (he's already done a ginger beer, a cerveza, and has a chocolate porter brewing at the moment) I thought rather than go and buy one brand new straight up, I'd put the word out and ask you all- in the spirit of recycling and reusing! 

Just thought I'd ask, as it will be a surprise for him  I'm trying to persuade him to join the forum! 

Thankyou,
Margrethe.


----------

